# Great NBA Team Map



## myst

Saw this on reddit.com/r/sports and thought you guys would like it.










http://www.reddit.com/r/nba/comments/evfvq/20102011_nba_team_map/


Poor Raptors and Clippers.


----------



## HKF

A lot of the Bobcats fanbase belongs to the Wizards. Northern to middle VA is D.C. fans for the most part.


----------



## MLKG

Yeah this looks like it was done more as an art graphic than an actual representation of fan bases.

Nobody in Virginia cares about the Bobcats (nobody in North Carolina does either for that matter). Chicago should have a of share southern Wisconsin and northern Indiana. Might as well replace upstate New York with the Big East's logo because nobody cares about pro basketball. The Timberwolves don't have any fans outside of the twin cities, so giving them the biggest geographical area seems a bit disengenuous as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lol at the Clippers

:lol:


----------



## Ron

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lol at the Clippers
> 
> :lol:


Clippers are given way too much real estate.


----------



## GNG

LOL at the Clippers and that ??? section in Montana.

Also, sorry Raptors fans. You don't exist.


----------



## edabomb

Washington State should definitely be granted '??' status.


----------



## ajax25

I agree edabomb....of course I have somewhat adopted the Blazers as my team.....somewhat


----------

